# Hamilton owners?



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Morning all. Bought a Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 38mm about 3 months ago now. Have to say I'm totally smitten with this watch. So much so that it's completely taken over my wrist time. Think this is the start of a collection of Hamilton's! Only thing stopping me buying more is how much I love this one.

So how many other Hamilton lovers are there here, and which models do you have please

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Glad your enjoying it, i had a hamilton khaki king for a year or so and i loved it, sold it to buy my steinhart but the quality of the hamilton was amazing and i will be getting one again in future.

Pure class though so good luck finding next model to buy

Dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

Love them. Not got one yet though. Would love to pick up a Khaki Pilot Day date. They look stunning.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Bought a khaki king recently, definitely a keeper.


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

I've only recently started looking at watches and bought my first one earlier this year from watchhut

It's a Hamilton automatic 42mm Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Day Date... bit of a mouthful lol

H64615135


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

Pyr0 said:


> I've only recently started looking at watches and bought my first one earlier this year from watchhut
> It's a Hamilton automatic 42mm Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Day Date... bit of a mouthful lol
> H64615135


I'm not jealous. Not one bit.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

Can't have a watch thread without pics. C'mon guys :tongue:










Sorry Dan, I just love Sci-Fi :laugh:


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Pyr0 said:


> Can't have a watch thread without pics. C'mon guys :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dan, I just love Sci-Fi :laugh:


 Gorgeous. Wish my wrist was bigger!


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yanto said:


> Gorgeous. Wish my wrist was bigger!


 lol, so do I.

I hate having skinny wrists.


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

Love Hamiltons and one is very close to the top of my list. Only thing that makes me hesitate is the idea that there are so many fakes out there. I hear it all the time about Hamiltons on places like Ebay, Amazon etc. I couldn't tell the difference because there are so many variations of style in the genuine models. Will probably wait till there's a sale on at a reputable jewellers...


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Pyr0 said:


> lol, so do I.
> 
> I hate having skinny wrists.


 But you're happy with the size of your Hamilton? It looks great



Autonomous said:


> Love Hamiltons and one is very close to the top of my list. Only thing that makes me hesitate is the idea that there are so many fakes out there. I hear it all the time about Hamiltons on places like Ebay, Amazon etc. I couldn't tell the difference because there are so many variations of style in the genuine models. Will probably wait till there's a sale on at a reputable jewellers...


 Totally understand. I prefer to try on before buying anyway. That way you can be happy with the fit and style of the watch. Luckily there's a Hamilton stockist about 25 miles away!


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yanto said:


> But you're happy with the size of your Hamilton? It looks great


 I think so, but I don't think I'd go any larger. I think my wrists are only about 6.5-6.75" ish depending on how warm it is.

The boss @ work has some larger and thicker watches that just look silly on me (like vostok europe)

Here's a zoomed out shot for a bit more perspective *shrug*

Look ok?










p.s. does the edit button appear after a certain number of posts? I don't see one at all.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Pyr0 said:


> I think so, but I don't think I'd go any larger. I think my wrists are only about 6.5-6.75" ish depending on how warm it is.
> 
> The boss @ work has some larger and thicker watches that just look silly on me (like vostok europe)
> 
> ...


 Just my opinion but I'd say it looks really good on you. Doesn't look overly big to me


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks Yanto 

I'd like your post, but it's telling me I'm not allowed any more today lol

also, where's everybody else's pics? :tongue:


----------



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

Absolutely love my Khaki King.










This is the Hamilton I lust after.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

You won't find any criticism of Hamilton watches around here mate, they are very highly rated from what I have seen, and rightly so :notworthy:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Pyr0 said:


> also﻿, ﻿where's ﻿everybody ﻿else's﻿ ﻿pics﻿﻿?﻿


 Here.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't get on with their quartz watches , they tend to be unbalanced for me weight wise , but yet to try on an auto of theirs that I don't like ... great value ... and very well styled.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Pyr0 said:


> Thanks Yanto
> 
> I'd like your post, but it's telling me I'm not allowed any more today lol
> 
> also, where's everybody else's pics? :tongue:


 Ha no problem mate. I'm in the same boat myself re the number of likes I can use per day. Maybe as I've not posted frequently?

Cant post pics either!



Migzy said:


> Absolutely love my Khaki King.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Hamilton I lust after.


 Lovely King that. And the Panda is gorgeous. Easy to see why you want one!


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yanto said:


> Ha no problem mate. I'm in the same boat myself re the number of likes I can use per day. Maybe as I've not posted frequently?
> 
> Cant post pics either!


 I just upload my pics to tinypic or somewhere similar 

That hamilton panda is gorgeous.

I really quite like that khaki with the seconds subdial too


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I don't get on with their quartz watches , they tend to be unbalanced for me weight wise , but yet to try on an auto of theirs that I don't like ... great value ... and very well styled.


 I've not tried a quartz model. I'm only really interested in mechanical and autos. Agree totally re the value and styling. Been so impressed


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have one modern and some vintage hamilton even a quartz ! Always have a soft spot for them

currently (old) pics












































Thats it apart from a vintage pacer away for repIr


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Davey P said:


> You won't find any criticism of Hamilton watches around here mate, they are very highly rated from what I have seen, and rightly so :notworthy:


 That's great to hear Davey. Cheers



Chris 810 said:


> I have one modern and some vintage hamilton even a quartz ! Always have a soft spot for them
> 
> currently (old) pics
> 
> ...


 What a nice collection. I'm thinking of looking for a birth year model. That'll be vintage!



WRENCH said:


> Here.


 Nice pairing that Wrench


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

I have been tempted by the jazzmaster range but looking in the flesh they are SO BIG therefore not for me, a shame but there it is

i love the instamatic but it is so close to my jlc master i am seriously thinking of letting it go










Intra matic new reissue is so close to

jlc master


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I too have a liking for Hamilton's, old & new...

1940 14k GF 'HASTINGS'

Cal: 987, 17 jewel.



















KHAKI Automatic Chronograph.

Cal: Valjoux 7750.



















Old pics


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Chris 810 said:


> I have been tempted by the jazzmaster range but looking in the flesh they are SO BIG therefore not for me, a shame but there it is
> 
> i love the instamatic but it is so close to my jlc master i am seriously thinking of letting it go
> 
> ...


 Two lovely watches.



Karrusel said:


> I too have a liking for Hamilton's, old & new...
> 
> 1940 14k GF 'HASTINGS'
> 
> ...


 Beautiful


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's my 'Team Earth'...










...slightly modified in that I had the date wheel changed from 'black on white' to 'white on black'


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

dapper said:


> Here's my 'Team Earth'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...slightly modified in that I had the date wheel changed from 'black on white' to 'white on black'


 That's a really cool watch!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6z8h91bwezjh6h8/Photo 25-01-2019%2C 12 46 59.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6z8h91bwezjh6h8/Photo 25-01-2019%2C 12 46 59.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6z8h91bwezjh6h8/Photo 25-01-2019%2C 12 46 59.jpg?dl=0


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Hamilton definitely seen to be flavor of the month around here, I really like all their stuff - for me it hits the sweet spot between being understated and having a bit of personality.

Decent spec and value are definitely a bonus too.

The proportions are generally on point too, which is one of those things you only really notice when it's wrong.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6z8h91bwezjh6h8/Photo 25-01-2019%2C 12 46 59.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Leedub (Jan 25, 2019)

I love Hamilton's, my wife has given me permission to look at the Murph lol


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Leedub said:


> I love Hamilton's, my wife has given me permission to look at the Murph lol


 Excellent. Apparently there are two versions?


----------



## Leedub (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm not sure , I do want the limited edition when it comes out


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Leedub said:


> I'm not sure , I do want the limited edition when it comes out


 Are there many differences between the Ltd Edition and normal Murph?


----------



## Leedub (Jan 25, 2019)

I really don't know. I read the packaging is different


----------



## Watchurself (Feb 20, 2019)

Apologies if this isn't aloud on this page but I have a new khaki king if interested? Only tried it on for 5 minutes but too big for my wrist!









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have this fine pair...

​
​
*HAMILTON Electric (Nautilus 602), cal.505 7 Jewels, circa 1965.*​





​
​
*HAMILTON Khaki Pioneer Model H60419533 Eta cal. 2801-2 17 Jewels*​







​
:thumbsup:​
​


----------



## Leedub (Jan 25, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have this fine pair...
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


 Great looking pair. Love the vintage look of the Electric and the knurled bezel and crown of the Pioneer



Watchurself said:


> Apologies if this isn't aloud on this page but I have a new khaki king if interested? Only tried it on for 5 minutes but too big for my wrist!
> 
> Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


 No worries at all. Think there's a market page somewhere too


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Sorry all. Had issues trying to add photos. Hopefully this will work!

https://postimg.cc/gr3dL19z

https://postimg.cc/gallery/1mlbp1efc/


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I'd have one of these, manual wind, no date and not too big.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I'd have one of these, manual wind, no date and not too big.


 Latest model, just released?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Yanto said:


> Latest model, just released?


 May last year I think.


----------



## andyd30 (Jul 19, 2018)

My 1st decent watch was a Khaki Mechanical and I only sold it because the 38mm case was slightly too big - I replaced it with a smaller no date US military version, a GG-W-113 33mm, although I would still love to find the Khaki date 33mm version of my Mechanical, but they are vintage and don't appear very often....

Khaki










GG-W-113


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

andyd30 said:


> I would﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ still l﻿ove to find th﻿e Khaki date 33mm ver﻿si﻿o﻿﻿n﻿ ﻿﻿


 Available with quartz movement.

https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-gb/h68311533-khaki-field-quartz.html


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

andyd30 said:


> My 1st decent watch was a Khaki Mechanical and I only sold it because the 38mm case was slightly too big - I replaced it with a smaller no date US military version, a GG-W-113 33mm, although I would still love to find the Khaki date 33mm version of my Mechanical, but they are vintage and don't appear very often....
> 
> Khaki
> 
> ...


 Two nice pieces Andy. The latest model Khaki Field Mechanical looks a little similar to your GG


----------



## andyd30 (Jul 19, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Available with quartz movement.
> 
> https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-gb/h68311533-khaki-field-quartz.html


 qua..what? :whistling: I need a lie down....

Does everyone need a quartz watch in their collection? Subject for another thread maybe :tongue:



Yanto said:


> Two nice pieces Andy. The latest model Khaki Field Mechanical looks a little similar to your GG


 Thanks! I would, but its still a 38mm case - the 38mm I could just about get away with, but the loooooooong lugs just tip it over the edge of wearability (for me!)

Maybe straying off topic, but I also have a Smiths W10 to scratch the no-date military watch itch....


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

Another Hamilton fan here. I've flipped alot of watches and this is one that I miss more than others. H10 movement was super accurate.

Why did I dig out the picture.  :laugh:


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Stuart2103 said:


> Another Hamilton fan here. I've flipped alot of watches and this is one that I miss more than others. H10 movement was super accurate.
> 
> Why did I dig out the picture.  :laugh:
> 
> ...


 It's a nice watch that Stuart. What size?


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

Yanto said:


> It's a nice watch that Stuart. What size?


 It's 40mm but I felt like it wore larger than that. I think because it has quite long lugs.

Here's a link: https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-gb/h32515555-jazzmaster-day-date-auto.html#details


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

andyd30 said:


> qua..what? :whistling: I need a lie down....
> 
> Does everyone need a quartz watch in their collection? Subject for another thread maybe :tongue:
> 
> ...


 Andy - sorry, wasn't saying you should buy one, just that I could see a cosmetic similarity.

I believe the Smiths watches are very good



Stuart2103 said:


> It's 40mm but I felt like it wore larger than that. I think because it has quite long lugs.
> 
> Here's a link: https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-gb/h32515555-jazzmaster-day-date-auto.html#details


 Very classy looking model.


----------



## Ranks (Feb 16, 2019)

Heres mines I love the crown


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Khaki Pioneer? Very nice


----------



## Leedub (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice watch Ranks


----------



## Ranks (Feb 16, 2019)

Cheers , it is a Khaki pioneer


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have developed a soft spot for the Hamilton ,got three at the moment.

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

mcb2007 said:


> I have developed a soft spot for the Hamilton ,got three at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Hi. What is the model in the centre of the three pictures please?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

It's the khaki aviation pilot pioneer auto .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mcb2007 said:


> I have developed a soft spot for the Hamilton ,got three at the moment.


 This one looks really good :yes:


----------



## Rugsoriental (Feb 20, 2019)

JoT said:


> This one looks really good :yes:


 I'm going to look at a couple of Hamilton's in a store tomorrow. Will update you


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

mcb2007 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Did you switch the strap? I couldn't find that dial on the bracelet, but I may not have looked hard enough.

Took this for the other thread, but I guess it applies here too.










I would ~kill~ lightly maim for an AR coating on this thing. It's the only thing that annoys me about it!


----------



## Leedub (Jan 25, 2019)

Is there a recommended online retailer for Hamilton's?


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

I bought mine from WatchHut with a pricematch


----------



## Leedub (Jan 25, 2019)

Pyr0 said:


> I bought mine from WatchHut with a pricematch


 Thank you


----------



## Pyr0 (Mar 5, 2019)

Leedub said:


> Thank you


 You're most welcome.

I am a n00b to watch buying though and this is my first watch, so maybe wait to see if anyone else has a better suggestion lol


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Yanto said:


> Morning all. Bought a Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic 38mm about 3 months ago now. Have to say I'm totally smitten with this watch. So much so that it's completely taken over my wrist time. Think this is the start of a collection of Hamilton's! Only thing stopping me buying more is how much I love this one.
> 
> So how many other Hamilton lovers are there here, and which models do you have please
> 
> ...


 welcome to Hamilton ! I suggest vintage and military's. AND railroad pocket watches. vin


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

vinn said:


> welcome to Hamilton ! I suggest vintage and military's. AND railroad pocket watches. vin


 Hi vinn. Many thanks. I'm actually looking for a birth year (1960) vintage model now. And possibly an Interstellar later in the year.

Which models do you have?

Ian


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

ry ry said:


> Did you switch the strap? I couldn't find that dial on the bracelet, but I may not have looked hard enough.
> 
> Took this for the other thread, but I guess it applies here too.
> 
> ...


 Yes it was an after thought I got it off e-bay for £42 .


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Aaah nice. I'm struggling to find one for less than three times that.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

ry ry said:


> Aaah nice. I'm struggling to find one for less than three times that.


 A case of the right place right time , it was slightly used but tided up nicely .


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

mcb2007 said:


> A case of the right place right time , it was slightly used but tided up nicely .


 i don't know why all i could think of was the blonde girl


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> i don't know why all i could think of was the blonde girl


 :feck:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Yanto said:


> Hi vinn. Many thanks. I'm actually looking for a birth year (1960) vintage model now. And possibly an Interstellar later in the year.
> 
> Which models do you have?
> 
> Ian


 I have the ones mentioned plus TOO MANY.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

vinn said:


> I have the ones mentioned plus TOO MANY.


 Didn't think that was possible


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

Recently bought the 1968

[IMG alt="IMG_E4071" data-ratio="133.33"]https://beta-static.photobucket.com/images/hh530/slim2500/0/7e4ca3e9-9ceb-4dfb-b1db-be40758bbbd0-original.jpg?width=1920&height=1080&fit=bounds[/IMG]

i also own the Pan Europe

[IMG alt="4B4CAF83-8B53-4761-B9CD-7D67DE00E5C2_zpsmtx8qoqv" data-ratio="133.33"]https://beta-static.photobucket.com/images/hh530/slim2500/4B4CAF83-8B53-4761-B9CD-7D67DE00E5C2_zpsmtx8qoqv.jpg[/IMG]

Hamilton watches always worth a look


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Bit of vintage gold with box and receipt etc


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Slim2500 said:


> Recently bought the 1968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow. The 1968 is just beautiful. Would love one. Can I ask your opinion of it please?


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yanto said:


> Wow. The 1968 is just beautiful. Would love one. Can I ask your opinion of it please?


 It's not a bad watch a nice size at 40mm and comfortable on the wrist , the strap is soft and a good quality some people complain about the price of the watch but you could do a lot worse my only complaint is that being a automatic it has a noisy rota


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Slim2500 said:


> It's not a bad watch a nice size at 40mm and comfortable on the wrist , the strap is soft and a good quality some people complain about the price of the watch but you could do a lot worse my only complaint is that being a automatic it has a noisy rota


 Thanks. This model is around £2000 in uk?


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

I think they are around £1950 here in the UK I paid a little less than the retail price on mine


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Slim2500 said:


> I think they are around £1950 here in the UK I paid a little less than the retail price on mine


 Thank you. Compared to other watches in that price bracket it looks a good buy


----------

